# Haben oder hatten Sie Probleme mit der PC-Version von GTA 4?



## Administrator (5. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Yougle (5. Dezember 2008)

Wie wäre es mit der Option "Ich werde es mir (vorerst) nicht kaufen, weil alle über Probleme klagen"?


----------



## Yougle (5. Dezember 2008)

Yougle am 05.12.2008 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit der Option "Ich werde es mir (vorerst) nicht kaufen, weil alle über Probleme klagen"?



Danke!


----------



## SebastianThoeing (5. Dezember 2008)

Yougle am 05.12.2008 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Yougle am 05.12.2008 11:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gerne


----------



## Fire00 (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich wäre auch für die Option: "Ich hatte ein paar Fehler und habe ein paar davon beseitigen können"


----------



## shirib (5. Dezember 2008)

Jop, habe ich. GTA will meist gar nicht starten, erst nach vier bis fünf Versuchen startet es erst, heute hat das leider noch nicht funktioniert... 

Win Vista Home Premium + 4 GB RAM + Radeon HD 3600

_Edit: So wie es aussieht lag es bei mir an TS..._


----------



## fiumpf (5. Dezember 2008)

[X] Ja, ich hatte welche. Hab das Spiel zurückgegeben


----------



## dangee (5. Dezember 2008)

lüppt prima


----------



## demon-chan (5. Dezember 2008)

[x] Nein, denn GTA 4 interessiert mich nicht.

Das letzte GTA, was mir gefiel, war GTA1. Vice City und San Andreas haben mir beide nicht gefallen (habs zum Glück auch nur bei Freunden angespielt).


----------



## No1-Obaruler (5. Dezember 2008)

[x] Zurück gebracht


Hab im MM dem Verkäufer die Packung auf die Theke geknallt, einige Screens auf meiner PSP gezeigt mit den ganzen Fehlermeldungen, und hab Geld zurück bekommen ... Hab ihm noch gesagt, da werden noch mehr kommen, und die sollen sich mal beschweren über so ein unfertiges Produkt ....


Das erste Mal überhaupt, dass ich ein Spiel zurück gebracht habe ..... -.-
Leider kann man Zeitschriften nicht zurück geben, sonst hätte ich aus Protest auch meine PC Games Ausgabe reklamiert ... ihr habt euch vom Publisher mit einer gschönten Version verarschen lassen, und wir haben nun endlosen Frust über diese unerwartete Restriktions und Bugparade .... verweigert nächstes Mal bei solchen Testbedingungen die Wertung, oder ich war die letze Zeit PC Games Leser, denn ich fühle mich in jeder Hinsicht verarscht und hängen gelassen !


----------



## HanFred (5. Dezember 2008)

[X] hab's für PS3.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Dezember 2008)

[X] Auf der Xbox 360 gespielt


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich konnte seit Mittwoch Nachmittag vielleicht maximal 10 Minuten spielen. Ich habe schon alle möglichen Grafikkartentreiber ausprobiert, alle möglichen Treiber aktualisiert, aber das Spiel lässt sich einfach nicht mehr starten. Da hilft nur ein Patch.


----------



## Subsanaty (5. Dezember 2008)

No1-Obaruler am 05.12.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Das erste Mal überhaupt, dass ich ein Spiel zurück gebracht habe ..... -.-
> Leider kann man Zeitschriften nicht zurück geben, sonst hätte ich aus Protest auch meine PC Games Ausgabe reklamiert ... ihr habt euch vom Publisher mit einer gschönten Version verarschen lassen, und wir haben nun endlosen Frust über diese unerwartete Restriktions und Bugparade .... verweigert nächstes Mal bei solchen Testbedingungen die Wertung, oder ich war die letze Zeit PC Games Leser, denn ich fühle mich in jeder Hinsicht verarscht und hängen gelassen !



Recht hast Du!
Ich finde die PC-Games Redaktion sollte sich auch mal bei den Leuten entschuldigen (auch bei mir!),die aufgrund des Test´s in der PCG oder PCG-online das Spiel gekauft haben.
Sowas darf einem so renomierten Verlag nicht passieren.Vor allem dann,wenn die PC-Games Redaktion vor kurzer Zeit auch noch ausgezeichnet wurde!

Ich warte auf eine ENTSCHULDIGUNG!

Gruß
Subsanaty


----------



## Lurelein (5. Dezember 2008)

Subsanaty am 05.12.2008 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> No1-Obaruler am 05.12.2008 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Läuft super! Danke PC Games für den guten Test!

kiddie gejammer hier ...


----------



## Subsanaty (5. Dezember 2008)

Lurelein am 05.12.2008 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Läuft super! Danke PC Games für den guten Test!
> 
> kiddie gejammer hier ...



Nur weil es bei dir läuft,aber viele andere mit dem Spiel Probleme haben,ist das kein Grund so einen egoistischen Schwachfug zu schreiben.
Sei froh,das es bei dir läuft,und mach die anderen,bei denen es nicht klappt,so runter.Das zeugt von keinem guten Charakter!


----------



## Zivo (5. Dezember 2008)

"Nein, ich hatte keinerlei Probleme. Läuft super."


Ausser, dass ich bei Texturquali nicht höher als "Mittel" schalten kann, dieses CPU limitierende Verhalten mich ankotzt und die Installation ein Hürdelauf war, kann ich mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## N8Mensch (5. Dezember 2008)

[X] Nein, habe keine Probleme mit GTA4, da nicht gekauft

Kauf erfolgt, wenn sich folgendes ändern würde:

 - SP3 nicht mehr benötigt wird
 - frei wählbare Grafikoptions
 - Windows-Live nicht mehr benötigt wird


----------



## GaiaMC (5. Dezember 2008)

Nach anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten hab ich es nun doch zum laufen gebracht  Hab ca 2 Stunden damit verbracht das Spiel zu installieren (inklusive Windows Live, Social Club, XP SP 3,,,,,,)

Anfangs hatte ich öfter Abstürze. Diese blieben aber aus nachdem ich alle Programme im Hintergrund deaktiviert habe ( auch Firewall und AntivirenSoftware) Spiele auch Offline.

E6850 @ 3,6 GhZ, 4GB G-Skill PC6400, Zotac GTX 280 AMP Win XP (SP3^^)


----------



## Still-Stunning (5. Dezember 2008)

ich hab mich so auf das spiel gefreut 
jetzt traue ich mich nicht mir das game zu kaufen 
egal ich warte mal ab und warte auf nen beitrag bei pc games


----------



## SCUX (6. Dezember 2008)

Subsanaty am 05.12.2008 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Lurelein am 05.12.2008 20:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    :-o 
öhm hattest du nicht vorher selbst Qutsch geschrieben..
das ging ungefähr so;


			
				Subsanaty am 05.12.2008 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Recht hast Du!
> Ich finde die PC-Games Redaktion sollte sich auch mal bei den Leuten entschuldigen (auch bei mir!),die aufgrund des Test´s in der PCG oder PCG-online das Spiel gekauft haben.
> Ich warte auf eine ENTSCHULDIGUNG!
> Gruß
> Subsanaty


  

was kann denn PCG dafür das bei vielen das Spiel nicht rennt


----------



## Goma2Eco (7. Dezember 2008)

Zivo am 05.12.2008 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> "Nein, ich hatte keinerlei Probleme. Läuft super."
> 
> 
> Ausser, dass ich bei Texturquali nicht höher als "Mittel" schalten kann, dieses CPU limitierende Verhalten mich ankotzt und die Installation ein Hürdelauf war, kann ich mich nicht beklagen.




Dem stimme ich zu 100% zu.


----------



## tobyan (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich interessiere mich nicht dafür.


----------

